# Breakfast and then back to sleep?



## ceazur (Mar 17, 2010)

How bad is an hours -2 nap after getting up eating breakfast


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 17, 2010)

What are your goals.  This could be good if you're trying to get indigestion, reflux or Gerd.  Other than that it doesn't make any difference when you eat and no it doesn't get automatically turned into fat just because you're sleeping.


----------



## ceazur (Mar 17, 2010)

Thanks. Just some random information I have been wondering about


----------



## Merkaba (Mar 17, 2010)

It's a pretty common question


----------



## ceazur (Mar 18, 2010)

If you notice the time, I had just eaten breakfast ,and was sleepy as hell


----------

